# Pictures to keep us from going insane...



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Guys & gals, for some of us the snow season has ended whilst some's are just starting... what a better way to keep the spirit up by putting some pics up from the season past and the season present... 

i'll start it off:


















(thought i would add another one)
Whakapapa - Mt Ruapehu, New Zealand


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Holy crap! <3


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

thats amazing! our mountains dont look any thing like that...any how i think this is making it worse lol


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Lightning Ridge
Pow Mow, UT


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Well its currently puking outside in Banff right now, so I will be taking some pow pics in the next few days. The season here is technically half-way over if you look at a calendar, but as far as the snow forecast goes, it's just getting started.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

let's hope this keeps up!


----------



## Alcyo (Feb 12, 2008)

Returned from La Plagne - France last saturday (going back in 18 days for the last time this season):


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

The New Zealand pic is awesome!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

brujito said:


> Guys & gals, for some of us the snow season has ended whilst some's are just starting... what a better way to keep the spirit up by putting some pics up from the season past and the season present...


Tell me again how this is supposed to keep us East Coasters from going insane? 

I must have forgot when your picture threw me into a foaming jealous rage. :cheeky4:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

checkout Jay Peak Resort East coasters dont have it that bad


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Tell me again how this is supposed to keep us East Coasters from going insane?
> 
> I must have forgot when your picture threw me into a foaming jealous rage. :cheeky4:


Looking at the Jay Peak clip.. man thats some mean powder!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

That's because you people are up in VT, with snow lasting through April. We, on the other hand, are south of you - with mountains of ice :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

lol I wish CT had that much snow.. hopefully the nor'easter north of us up in Canada (eh? haha) will come down and bring us some fresh powder!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> That's because you people are up in VT, with snow lasting through April. We, on the other hand, are south of you - with mountains of ice :laugh:


I hate riding on ice


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Tmoney said:


> The New Zealand pic is awesome!


Mt Ruapehu is just starting to look like that again, big dumping of snow over last week and the boys managed to blag there way up the closed road and get the lifts running for some sneaky runs at Turoa!!1 metre+ and steadily climbing, 6 weeks till official opening


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

lxdnz said:


> Mt Ruapehu is just starting to look like that again, big dumping of snow over last week and the boys managed to blag there way up the closed road and get the lifts running for some sneaky runs at Turoa!!1 metre+ and steadily climbing, 6 weeks till official opening



you're kidding... would have loved to had a run... would have been hallafun!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

That new zealand mountain has almost no trees on it


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

bubbachubba340 said:


> That new zealand mountain has almost no trees on it


there are none... just massive rocks.... its a volcano... an active one at that


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Spring Sesh*

Spring Sesh at Holiday Valley:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> checkout Jay Peak Resort East coasters dont have it that bad


This is from Easter Weekend 4/09. It even snowed on Easter Sunday. Sometimes you have to go where the snow is. 
View attachment 1511


View attachment 1512


View attachment 1513


View attachment 1514


Not bad at all.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

All from the NZ regional thread.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I looked at those pictures and JIZZED IN MY PANTS


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> I looked at those pictures and JIZZED IN MY PANTS


Damn straight... i jizzed and creamed my pants at the same time... i dont even know if thats possible or i just said the same thing twice  but i tell you what i cant wait to hit the snow its going to be poetry in motion!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Back to the northern hemisphere.....still a month away from them getting to this point.

YouTube - SR 542 - Driving the road to Artist Point


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Went to check out Ruapehu on the weekend...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

*Gulmarg '08/09*

All from Gulmarg, Kashmir, India:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

This thread is going to keep me alive for the next 3 months.

amazing pictures from NZ.


----------

